# Villas near GEMS World Academy



## wardliz (Jun 29, 2010)

We have just been offered places at GEMS World Academy for our boys and so now need to start thinking of places to live. We had thought a villa in The Lakes, Umm Sequeim or Jumeriah. My husband is going to be working in Jebel Ali Freezone Area and the HR has suggested Greens Community. The villas look great there but we are worried it will be a nightmare driving the kids to and from school each day. We would appreciate any advice for areas. Our allowance is 220,000.


----------



## justlooking (Jun 12, 2010)

wardliz said:


> We have just been offered places at GEMS World Academy for our boys and so now need to start thinking of places to live. We had thought a villa in The Lakes, Umm Sequeim or Jumeriah. My husband is going to be working in Jebel Ali Freezone Area and the HR has suggested Greens Community. The villas look great there but we are worried it will be a nightmare driving the kids to and from school each day. We would appreciate any advice for areas. Our allowance is 220,000.


Hi Liz. Me again. Lots of our students live in Arabian Ranches. We live there too and love it for the community feel. The pools and playgrounds are great, the kids ride their bikes around, and there's lots of family things going on. You could get a beautiful 4 bedroom for that budget. It wouldn't be too bad to get to work for your husband. He could jump right on Emirates road from the Ranches and he'd be there pretty quick.

A few GWA students live in the Green Community, but it is farther out and a long commute to school in the morning.


----------



## wardliz (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks Jean! We had Arabian Ranches on our list to view next week too. I really appreciate all of your help and hopefully will see you next week


----------

